# [SOLVED] Komunikaty z 'hda' podczas wlaczania komputera

## v0idi

Witam. Mam problem z opóźnieniem startu systemu. Zaczeło sie to po zrobieniu emerge -uDv world.

dmesg:

```

16

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 16, io base 0x0000d800

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 16, io base 0x0000d400

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.2[C] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 16, io base 0x0000d000

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 3-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: Disabling reads from problem bidirectional printer on usblp0

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Unidirectional printer dev 2 if 0 alt 1 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0x0604

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

input: HID 062a:0000 as /class/input/input1

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [HID 062a:0000] on usb-0000:00:10.1-1

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: timeout initializing reports

input: Technology Innovation International Co., Ltd. USB GAME CONTROLLER  as /class/input/input2

input: USB HID v1.00 Joystick [Technology Innovation International Co., Ltd. USB GAME CONTROLLER ] on usb-0000:00:10.1-2

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

i2c /dev entries driver

it87: Found IT8712F chip at 0x290, revision 5

ip_conntrack version 2.4 (2047 buckets, 16376 max) - 172 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 156k freed

hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: dma_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=39102336, sector=39102336

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: dma_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=39102336, sector=39102336

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: dma_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=39102336, sector=39102336

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.4.1 July-24-2006 Written by Donald Becker

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: VIA IRQ fixup for 0000:00:12.0, from 0 to 1

eth0: VIA Rhine II at 0x1b400, 00:11:2f:9a:15:c9, IRQ 17.

eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x786d advertising 01e1 Link 45e1.

hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: dma_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=39102336, sector=39102336

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: DMA disabled

hdb: DMA disabled

ide0: reset: success

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=39167615, sector=39102336

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=39167615, sector=39102336

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.5[C] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: VIA IRQ fixup for 0000:00:11.5, from 0 to 2

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.5 to 64

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=39167615, sector=39102336

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

codec_read: codec 0 is not valid [0x107e5370]

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=39167615, sector=39102336

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

codec_read: codec 0 is not valid [0x107e5370]

codec_read: codec 0 is not valid [0x107e5370]

codec_read: codec 0 is not valid [0x107e5370]

ide0: reset: success

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=39167615, sector=39102336

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 39102336

Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 39102336

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=39167615, sector=39102336

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=39167615, sector=39102336

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 Kernel Module  1.0-9629  Wed Nov  1 19:30:07 PST 2006

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=39167615, sector=39102336

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=39167615, sector=39102336

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ide0: reset: success

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=39167615, sector=39102336

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=39167615, sector=39102336

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=39167615, sector=39102336

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=39167615, sector=39102336

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ide0: reset: success

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=39167615, sector=39102336

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 39102336

Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 39102336

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=39167615, sector=39102336

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=39167615, sector=39102336

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=39167615, sector=39102336

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=39167615, sector=39102336

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ide0: reset: success

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=39167615, sector=39102336

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=39167615, sector=39102336

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=39167615, sector=39102336

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=39167615, sector=39102336

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ide0: reset: success

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=39167615, sector=39102336

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 39102336

Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 39102336

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=39167615, sector=39102336

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=39167615, sector=39102336

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=39167615, sector=39102336

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=39167615, sector=39102336

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ide0: reset: success

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=39167615, sector=39102336

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=39167615, sector=39102336

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=39167615, sector=39102336

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=39167615, sector=39102336

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ide0: reset: success

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=39167615, sector=39102336

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 39102336

Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 39102336

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=39167615, sector=39102336

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=39167615, sector=39102336

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=39167615, sector=39102336

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=39167615, sector=39102336

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ide0: reset: success

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=39167615, sector=39102336

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=39167615, sector=39102336

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=39167615, sector=39102336

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=39167615, sector=39102336

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ide0: reset: success

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=39167615, sector=39102336

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 39102336

Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 39102336

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=39167615, sector=39102336

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=39167615, sector=39102336

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=39167615, sector=39102336

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=39167615, sector=39102336

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ide0: reset: success

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=39167615, sector=39102336

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=39167615, sector=39102336

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=39167615, sector=39102336

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=39167615, sector=39102336

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ide0: reset: success

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=39167615, sector=39102336

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 39102336

Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 39102336

EXT3 FS on hdb1, internal journal

fuse init (API version 7.8)

fuse distribution version: 2.6.0

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on hdb5, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 570268k swap on /dev/hda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:570268k

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.5 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode
```

W komputerze zainstalowane dwa dyski.

```
Disk /dev/hda: 20.0 GB, 20020396544 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 2434 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1        1219     9791586    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/hda2            1220        2434     9759487+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/hda5            1220        2363     9189148+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/hda6            2364        2434      570276   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hda:

 multcount    =  0 (off)

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  0 (off)

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 geometry     = 38792/16/63, sectors = 39102337, start = 0

/dev/hda:

 Model=ST320413A, FwRev=3.54, SerialNo=7ED2BBRR

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs RotSpdTol>.5% }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=0

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=512kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=off

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=39102336

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5 udma3 udma4 *udma5

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: Unspecified:  ATA/ATAPI-1 ATA/ATAPI-2 ATA/ATAPI-3 ATA/ATAPI-4 ATA/ATAPI-5

 * signifies the current active mode

```

```
Disk /dev/hdb: 40.0 GB, 40027029504 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4866 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hdb1               1        1246    10008463+  83  Linux

/dev/hdb2            1247        4866    29077650    5  Extended

/dev/hdb5            1247        4866    29077618+  83  Linux

/dev/hdb:

 multcount    =  0 (off)

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  0 (off)

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 geometry     = 65535/16/63, sectors = 78177792, start = 0

/dev/hdb:

 Model=MAXTOR 6L040J2, FwRev=A93.0300, SerialNo=662127010892

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=32256, SectSize=21298, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=1820kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=off

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=78177792

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 udma3 udma4 udma5 *udma6

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-5 T13 1321D revision 1:  ATA/ATAPI-1 ATA/ATAPI-2 ATA/ATAPI-3 ATA/ATAPI-4 ATA/ATAPI-5

 * signifies the current active mode

```

lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8377 [KT400/KT600 AGP] Host Bridge (rev 80)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI Bridge

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 82)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 ISA Bridge

00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 74)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)

```

emerge --info : 

```
Portage 2.1.2_rc3-r7 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.18-gentoo-r2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-gentoo-r2 i686 AMD Athlon(TM) XP 1700+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.6

Last Sync: Tue, 19 Dec 2006 16:00:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.30

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -pipe -O2"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT=""

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -pipe -O2"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ ftp://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo ftp://mirror.iawnet.sandia.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo "

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X aac alsa alsa_cards_via82xx asf berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dlloader dri dvd dvdr eds elibc_glibc emboss encode esd fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde kernel_linux ldap libg++ linguas_pl mad mikmod mp3 mpeg musepack ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl pam pcre pdf perl pl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl svga tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userland_GNU video_cards_fbdev video_cards_nvidia video_cards_vesa vorbis win32codecs xml xorg xv xvid zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Nie mam pojecia co z tym zrobic. Proszę o pomoc.Last edited by v0idi on Sat Dec 23, 2006 5:27 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Redhot

Witam,

u mnie to oznaczalo padanie dysku. Pomoglo w grub.conf dodanie "nodma"  (czy cos takiego, poszukaj), nie bylo potem juz bledow ale za pare dni dysk padl.

----------

## v0idi

Dodanie "nodma" nie pomogło. A obydwa dyski byly sprawdzone i nie mają żadnych bad sectorów.

----------

## Redhot

Ale dodales tak?:

grub.conf:

(...)

kernel /boot/costam root=/dev/jakistam nodma

Wpisz te bledy w wyszukiwarke tego forum, ktos mial taki problem.

----------

## v0idi

Wpisywałem tak jak podałeś, i nie było efektów. Próbowałem też ide=nodma (tak znalazłem w necie) i również nic.

----------

## przemos

Sprawdź go pod względem występowania błędów:

```
fsck.ext3 /dev/hdaX
```

Sprawdzaj na odmontowanym dysku (czyli z jakiegoś livecd).

----------

## argasek

 *przemos wrote:*   

> Sprawdź go pod względem występowania błędów:
> 
> ```
> fsck.ext3 /dev/hdaX
> ```
> ...

 

Kiepski pomysł. Polecam raczej badblocks. Ale sugestie są słuszne, na 90% to jest pad dysku. Zresztą sprawdź co mówi o Twoim twardzielu smartmontools.

----------

## v0idi

Wynik po skanowaniu smartmontools nic nie pokazał :

```

smartctl version 5.36 [i686-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-6 Bruce Allen

Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error

# 1  Extended offline    Completed without error       00%     14499         -

# 2  Short offline       Completed without error       00%     14498         -

```

----------

## przemos

 *argasek wrote:*   

>  *przemos wrote:*   Sprawdź go pod względem występowania błędów:
> 
> ```
> fsck.ext3 /dev/hdaX
> ```
> ...

 

A czemu to kiepski? Z moim dyskiem również miewałem czasem kłopoty - nie najnowszy niestety - i zawsze wystarczało sprawdzenie fsckiem. Chociażby z ciekawości można sprawdzić - napewno lepiej dla użytkownika będzie jeśli będzie to błąd filesystem, aniżeli hardwareowy.

----------

## Yatmai

Mnie kiedyś pomogło odstawienie twardziela na kilka dni. Jak cudowałem to się sypał, po paru dniach wolnego przeleciałem go badblocks'em, winshitowym formatem i co mi tam jeszcze wpadło na myśl i błędy zniknęły, a dysk bezawaryjnie pracuje na serwerku do dziś  :Very Happy: 

Szczerze to nie wiem jak te kilka dni spokoju mogło coś wskórać, ale pomogło  :Smile: 

----------

## no4b

Miałem taki sam problem, moje spostrzeżenia:

1) problem nie pojawiał się na udev <= 0.94

2) kiedy te błędy się pojawiały, dma było wyłączone na wszystkich dyskach (dlatego wszystko wstawało wolno), ale bez problemu dało się je potem ręcznie włączyć,

3) dysk *jest* sprawny (nie ma badów, działa świetnie z FreeBSD, OpenBSD, Solarisem, nawet z Windows),

4) zmiana starych sterowników ide na libata naprawiła wszystko, teraz działa ze wszystkimi wersjami udev, dma jest od kopa włączane.

Podsumowując: zainstaluj udev <= 0.94 lub kernel 2.6.19.x i przesiądź się na sterowniki libata.

----------

## v0idi

Problem rozwiązany. Pomógł downgrade udev'a do wersji 0.94. Dziękuje za pomoc.

----------

